# Nerdgasm - Comicon 2008



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I would have taken more pics, but in all honesty i thought it was a little tame this year. The only people in costume were these folks that wanted me to come LARP with them. he described it as "Camping, adventure, and cat-girls". I politely declined.

Here's a buddy in Wolverine's street jacket, the daredevil's jacket, and one of he and I in Wolverine's gear from the third installment of the film.

FYI Hugh Jackman's a skinny twig! I could barely fit into the jacket.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I was at last years ComiCom and did an aquatic scene promoting Poseidon Adventure...I've never been to one and found one of my old fav comics...Groo...LMFAO!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had no idea it was going on! D:


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

well, i'm not sure if it's really your thing or not, but they recently changed venues. apparently that's why the turnout was so low. on the plus side they had a Suicide Girls booth. Turns out one of the models dated a friend of mine. the lucky bastard.


----------

